# Q-view of my first fatty...........



## bob1961 (Sep 14, 2010)

well reading all these fatty threads i said i'm doing one now 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  ....this was my 5th true smoke job to date....i was at the walmart the other day and ran across some shrimp i couldn't pass up, it was only 8.00 bucks for 3 pounds where it is normaly 6.00 bucks for 14oz....







yeah i know it is precooked, but dang i couldn't pass it up, lol....i also used bout 4 oz of provolone cheese....







i used 1 lb 80/20 ground beef with 1 lb boneless pork chops that i ground up and mixed with the beef....







i also went with thick sliced applewood smoke bacon for the mat....i had 4 slices of bacon left over so they got chopped and fried up crisp....







here is all the goodness waiting to get rolled with some pork rub and some dried green herbs down on the meat before the toppings....







and the final product worthy to go in any smoker....
	

		
			
		

		
	







after 2.5 hours of 275 degree heat and a mix of peach and apple wood for smokey flavor and brought up to 170 degree's inside, READY....

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.

.







man does that look great, are ya droolin yet 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 cause i know i was 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  ....get ready for the nice thick pink smoke ring....







this thing tasted great, wasn't overly juicy like you would think pork would be using the beef and ground up boneless pork chops and held together really good too....the ground meat tasted like plain meatloaf without any spice added to it first, i will do it up like meatloaf next time....i could taste the cheese and shrimp in the mix and there wasn't an over powering smokey taste either, not sure if the peach wood had anything to do with it though....hope you all enjoyed the pic's as much as i did the taste..........bob

....


----------



## miamirick (Sep 14, 2010)

looks great,  shrimp, provolone, pork, beef, and bacon  how could it go wrong?

i  think you inspired me for  a seafood fattie this weekend  in fact maybe a total seafood smoke!


----------



## wntrlnd (Sep 14, 2010)

aw yeah! excellent Q view!  

those little crispy edges of the bacon are mesmerizing!

drooling?  you got that right!


----------



## ddigitalpimp (Sep 15, 2010)

nice work in general but holy crap you made that bacon weave about as tight as you can get.  looks like it was done just right as well.  love the slight char on the bacon.


----------



## pineywoods (Sep 15, 2010)

That looks awesome


----------



## marty catka (Sep 15, 2010)

Nice looking weave on that fattie!  If it tasted half as good as it looks, you had one good eating fattie.  Keep 'em coming!


----------

